# NY Times crops George W. Bush out of Selma march cover



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*JUST IN CASE* you were relying on the Sunday New York Times - or the 'official White House photo' - to give you complete coverage of the 50th anniversary re-enactment of the Selma march, you probably didn't see that in addition to President Obama and family leading the procession of civil rights leaders were former President George Bush and wife, Laura - so we thought we'd show you what they didn't.


*VIDEO: NY Times crops George W. Bush out of Selma march cover*


----------

